# Melodramatic mothers



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

does anyone else have a mom like this? ....she blows things way out of proportion and makes things seem way worse than they really are..sometimes she even draws false/illogical conclusions about me. for example, today she noticed the scale that she uses was 5 pounds over the weight mark( its an old scale, its been like that since my sister brought it home) and she tried to accuse me of manually altering the scale so that it would be inaccurate. its not the first time she's accused me of some completely ridiculous ****...


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

I can totally relate master Wulfgar. My mom always used to accuse me of superfluous ****. But her worst quality (and don't get me wrong, I love my mom) was her incessant ability to be a martyr.


----------



## monkhe (Mar 11, 2014)

yes my mom is very melodramatic. Her over reaction to things would actually transfer anxiety to my brother, sister and I.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

My mom went through a phase where she wanted her life to be like those in Korean TV dramas. Oh gosh... Drama everywhere. She still gossips very frequently but at least her idea of dying from a common cold is over.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Melodies0fLife said:


> My mom went through a phase where she wanted her life to be like those in Korean TV dramas. Oh gosh... Drama everywhere. She still gossips very frequently but at least her idea of dying from a common cold is over.


xD sorta sounds like my mom.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

I think so, I'm not sure if this counts as melodramatic though. Once in middle school I showed my mother my report card (full of Cs and Ds) and she was really mad about it, she started yelling about what a failure I am as a child, and she started comparing me to other kids who have better grades. She then told me that she was going to throw my report card in the trash (even though it needed to be signed and showed to my teacher the next day). Turns out she didn't really throw it away, she just hid it deep inside a drawer in my garage. 

Also, around that time, my mom and my dad had hit a rough patch in their relationship and she kept on threatening me that she was going to run away and never come back and that I had to stay with my emotionally distant dad. There were days when she would leave the house really early and not come back until like 2 or 3 am in the morning.

I had a really strong feeling that she was the one who influenced me to have SA.


Sadly, she passed away last year (January 6, 2013).


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

my mom is actually the worst for an individual like me. 

but that's what makes her best too.

well, my mom can break anything if she wanted. but no guarantee if she'll fix it.


----------

